# What's your Windows text editor of choice?



## raindog308 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've used Notepad++ for a while.  It's good though I wish it had (a) vi key bindings, and (b) used the standard Windows 7 file dialog (so I could go to Dropbox/SkyDrive/Google Drive/etc. with one click).

I know there are vi clones for Windows...I keep meaning to check them out.  I like Notepad++'s tabbed interface and plugins.

Are there any other cool Windows text editors I'm missing out on?


----------



## ChrisM (Apr 30, 2014)

Honestly I would stick with Notepad++ I've tried several others and nothing really compares to the simplicity of it.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Apr 30, 2014)

I like sublime text, simplistic and easy to use - it offers a "Vintage mode" to use Vi bindings to control it, most of the power in sublime is with different key combos.

Edit: Oh, and it works on Linux too so the theme/fonts/settings can be cross platform.


----------



## mikho (Apr 30, 2014)

The most "advanced" editor I use is notepad++


Never needed to try something else since it fit my needs.


----------



## hellogoodbye (Apr 30, 2014)

I use EditPad Lite (there is a Pro version which is obviously paid). I'm not sure how it compares to Notepad++ but it may be worth checking out?


----------



## Magiobiwan (Apr 30, 2014)

Notepad++ for life. Set WinSCP to use it instead of its default editor for extra goodness.


----------



## kcaj (Apr 30, 2014)

I use Notepad+, it's perfect!


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Apr 30, 2014)

SublimeText

I have tried many and I highly recommend SublimeText.


----------



## tdc-adm (Apr 30, 2014)

In past I used Pspad. Now I use Notepad++


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 30, 2014)

Is SublimeText really worth $70?


----------



## TruvisT (Apr 30, 2014)

NotePad++

gVIM

What is the learnign curve for sublimetext and how well does it work for everyday tasks? Might give it a try.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Apr 30, 2014)

Notepad++


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Apr 30, 2014)

When stuck on Windows, I just use notepad for simple things.  Notepad++ for longer/more complex code.

Full on development?  Windows is out of the question.



raindog308 said:


> Is SublimeText really worth $70?


Haha, damn... for that much it better add insightful commentary to the code for you >_>


----------



## Francisco (Apr 30, 2014)

Same with the horse.

Notepad if it's something quick but anything else is notepad++.

I've tried a *lot* of IDE's but I didn't like any of them. Maybe they work better

if you're not using codeigniter, but I felt they were clunky.

Francisco


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Apr 30, 2014)

SublimeText here. Switched to it from notepad++


----------



## bpsRobert (May 1, 2014)

+1 for Notepad++


----------



## Dylan (May 1, 2014)

Definitely Notepad++.


----------



## HBAndrei (May 1, 2014)

Ultraedit for me, and simple notepad for simpler things.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 1, 2014)

I love Ultra Edit http://www.ultraedit.com/products/uestudio.html Since I have used it for quite a few years now the investment seems worth it to me. Worth at least taking a look at the free trial.


----------



## MartinD (May 1, 2014)

Sublime for me!


----------



## Lee (May 1, 2014)

Sublime, it's simple, nice but really effective and has a decent amount of plugins to add a bit of sparkle.


----------



## markjcc (May 1, 2014)

Notepad++ is perfect when I edit files on FTP with the original notepad the text doesn't wrap properly and it's all jumbled up.


----------



## dave (May 2, 2014)

I was using notepad for most things, and Cream/Vim sometimes.

But how did I not hear about Notepad++ ?  Just installed it yesterday.


----------



## kunnu (May 2, 2014)

Notepad for writing small messages and Notepad++ for coding, etc.

I also use Sticky Note and remindme notes.


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (May 2, 2014)

Usually gvim, although when I am on Windows it's likely for gaming, so no editors needed.


----------



## gxbfxvar (May 2, 2014)

Another UltraEdit/UEStudio user here. Although on Linux/BSD and especially on servers, I tend to use nvi or vim.


----------



## Echelon (May 2, 2014)

Notepad++ because I'm lazy.


----------



## eva2000 (May 3, 2014)

Sublime Text (only started using a few months ago) + Notepad++ (used for a few years) + NoteTab Lite (been using for past decade) - both combined offer nice feature rich set of tools 

does Sublime have a HTML editor like http://www.notetab.com/html-editor.php ?


----------



## boutique - Josh (May 9, 2014)

Notepad ++ for me, however only really use a Windows OS when I have to


----------



## BBGN Brian (May 12, 2014)

Notepad++ is my editor of choice when I have to make edits.


----------



## dano (May 12, 2014)

Back in the day(few years), I used "Programmers Notepad" on Winblows, which was fine and dandy...had markup highlighting, and tabs, and was light enough.


----------



## fisle (May 13, 2014)

I rarely use Windows anymore since I roll Debian Unstable everywhere, but when the time comes, it's either GVim or Notepad2.


----------



## cloudlix (Jun 11, 2014)

I am using notepad ++


----------

